

Data-Driven Transformations in Javascript - sew
http://mbostock.github.com/d3/

======
mbostock
If you'd like to see more examples, here's my slide deck from SVG Open:

<http://mbostock.github.com/d3/talk/20111018/>

A while back, I also gave a talk on D3's force layouts:

<http://mbostock.github.com/d3/talk/20110921/> (slides)
<http://vimeo.com/29458354> (video)

If you have questions about D3, I'd be happy to answer them here or in the
d3-js Google group.

~~~
po
I really want to use D3 but my target market is non-US (heavy windows use) and
non-technical users. For that reason, it is hard for me to push them to change
their browsers away from IE.

Do you have any recommendations for getting D3 (really SVG) to work on IE? It
seems like there was a hacky way to do this in protovis but in d3 it is
difficult. Do you assume people will simply not use SVG and use the DOM
instead? Chrome frame?

~~~
shashashasha
Kind of related but we used D3 recently to make this visualization:
<http://insights.truliablog.com/vis/rent-vs-buy-q3/>

To support IE we're just pushing around divs with D3 (no SVG at all) so IE
gets the same experience, just without rounded corners :)

~~~
jerome_cukier
wow, it's very sleek. congratulations!

